# How far have you come since you joined this forum?



## AvidCuber (Jun 8, 2010)

I thought it would be interesting to see how much everyone has progressed, partly thanks to this forum and also over time.

When I joined in February 2010 (I think), I had averages of about 1 minute and 10 seconds using the beginner's method. Now, I use intuitive Fridrich F2L, 4LLL, and I average around 32 seconds (I got 28.xx average of 12 yesterday).

How far have you come?


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 8, 2010)

I join January 2010 and I averaged 30 seconds (had been cubing for three months). Now I average 20 seconds, and use the ZZ method (with COLL (part) + EPLL). My PB is 13.xx


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 8, 2010)

joined in 2007 before my first competition. Let's just say I've improved


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 8, 2010)

About 5 seconds in about 5 years.


----------



## Escher (Jun 8, 2010)

I joined when I was about 30 seconds, I'd been cubing for a month or two, I'm now basically sub 10. So quite far


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 8, 2010)

I joined in Sept 2009 when I was above 1 minute.
I'm about 12 seconds on average now. SS helped a lot


----------



## Owen (Jun 8, 2010)

Cut my 3x3 times in two.

Cut my 4x4 times in two.

Cut my 2x2 times in two twice.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 8, 2010)

Owen said:


> Cut my 2x2 times in two twice.



You could almost say it got cut in four. 


I think I was around 45 with LBL, and had just learned Fridich F2L. Didn't time myself much then.

Now getting close to sub 20.


----------



## shelley (Jun 8, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> About 5 seconds in about 5 years.



That's been about my rate of improvement so far since I hit sub-20.

Also, when I joined, I was ranked 6th in the world for 3x3 BLD. Now I'm *mumble*


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 8, 2010)

erm, I was ~ a min.
now I'm ~ 20s.

Also, I pwn at OHITABLD. 
That's pretty much the jist of all of my cubing accomplishments..


----------



## nitrocan (Jun 8, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> I joined in Sept 2009 when I was above 1 minute.
> I'm about 12 seconds on average now. SS helped a lot



Me so jealous! Maybe a little lazy as well.


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 8, 2010)

I learned a few algorithms.


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 8, 2010)

I joined about 4 months after i started cubing. Im not sure what my average was when i first joined, but it was probably around 35-45 seconds. I barely cubed from sept 08 - mar 10. I introduced Woner to this forum. 
Now I average low 20s, working on that sub 20. Need to finish up OLL and start practicing algs so I can become more consistent.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 8, 2010)

Joined September 2008 where I just started learning the beginning stages of Fridrich. I've probably only been cubing about half of that time though. I took large breaks. My PB was probably around 1:00.

Now I've had a few 15.xx avg12's w/ a stackmat. So pretty far I guess.


----------



## Laura O (Jun 8, 2010)

I joined in August 2009 with an average above 2 minutes.
Now I average around 30 seconds.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jun 8, 2010)

I joined on another account in summer of 2009. Then I created another account so people could recognize me from my YouTube channel. Back then, I averaged 40.xy seconds. I now average sub19, and use Fridrich. I might transition to ZZ.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 8, 2010)

I joined when I averaged 1:30-ish on 3x3. Now I'm probably one of the best allrounders around Not meaning to sound arrogant here.


----------



## Shortey (Jun 8, 2010)

I joined when I was about 21-22 so I improved about 10 seconds.


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 8, 2010)

from 14 to 10 i think

a whole 4 seconds woo


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Jun 8, 2010)

I've dropped from about 45 seconds and beginner to 31 seconds on 4_Look and Intuitive F2L, and learned parity on big-cubes.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 8, 2010)

Joined with an inconsistent sub-30
Now sub-14


----------



## chris410 (Jun 8, 2010)

When I started "speedcubing" I was around 2 minutes back in December. I am low 40's to high 30's on average now however, I am looking to improve that quite a bit since I learned full PLL (thanks to the advice here on the board) and need more practice. 

Without a doubt, I have learned quite a bit from the forum. My primary problem is finding the time to sit and cube these days.


----------



## Johan444 (Jun 8, 2010)

Went from no life to even less life. fgm


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jun 8, 2010)

about 17 seconds in 3 months


----------



## blakedacuber (Jun 8, 2010)

joined november 09 with an avg of 1:10.xx with dan browns lbl now using intuitive fridrich f2l 1 look pll and 2 look oll with a few extras and I avg about 23.xx soo alot and hopefully i'lll continue to improve


----------



## Carrot (Jun 8, 2010)

just a WR =) I guess.. 

2x2x2: no improvement.. maybe ½-1 second, but doesn't count
3x3x3: not much... 3 seconds? maybe?
4x4x4: nope
Pyraminx: hmm... 4-5 seconds average =) so WR to me yay xD
Megaminx: I have solved it now lawl xD


----------



## dillonbladez (Jun 8, 2010)

I think a averaged 50 sec to a minute when I joined. I'm now 20ish average.
I learned a lot about cubes (hardware) since i joined, though


----------



## Zarxrax (Jun 8, 2010)

I was maybe 3-4 minutes when I joined about a year and half ago, now I'm down to about 30 seconds.
I have no idea how all these new peeps get to this same point in a matter of weeks :\


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 8, 2010)

I thought this would be a fun way to show how much I've improved.

Weekly competition 2007-19, two weeks after I first joined, in June of 2007


Spoiler



2x2 Average: 20.96
3x3 Average: 38.32
3x3 OH Average: 1:35.56
4x4 Average: 3:14.59
5x5 Average: 4:39.91
2x2 BLD Best: 2:35.81
3x3 BLD Best: 6:05.27



Weekly competition 2010-23, today


Spoiler



2x2x2: 11.41, 8.10, 6.86, 14.28, 8.16 = 9.22
3x3x3: 22.99, 27.67, 21.94, 23.65, 25.14 = 23.92
3x3x3 OH: 48.67, 48.09, 47.38, 50.32, 46.19 = 48.05
4x4x4: 2:04.72, 1:39.00 [P], 1:29.22 [O], 1:39.43, 1:37.59 [O] = 1:38.67
5x5x5: 2:41.57, 2:38.07, 2:32.75, 2:31.84, 2:25.84 = 2:34.22
2x2x2 BLD: 39.55, 31.04, 24.00 = 24.00
3x3x3 BLD: 1:46.72, 1:27.15, DNF [1:24.85] = 1:27.15


----------



## Edward (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm pretty sure when I joined (almost a year ago under "elcarc"), I was around 29-35 seconds. Currently averaging sub 16. So that's 15 seconds of improvement.


----------



## DaijoCube (Jun 8, 2010)

I was averaging around 40s, now I avg 28s


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 8, 2010)

Haha, this made me laugh a bit.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 8, 2010)

I've always been pretty badass, actually...


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 8, 2010)

I was averaging ~25 (March 2008) when I joined and ~16 when I made my first post (late August 2008). Now I average ~12.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 8, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> I've always been pretty badass, actually...



Do you still have the algs?


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 8, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > I've always been pretty badass, actually...
> ...




IIRC, they sucked for exec. I could find new, better ones if you wanted though.


----------



## Logan (Jun 8, 2010)

When I joined I avged about 1 min to 1:10. ----------- May 5th, 2009
Now i'm consistently sub-30 (usually around 27 sec). -- June 8th 2010

I've been on here for 1 year, 1 month, and 3 days.

Not too shabby.


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 8, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> about 17 seconds in 3 months



huh? you joined 5 months ago.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 8, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> amostay2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Kirjava said:
> ...



Nah, just wanted to check out how they work. Not worth putting the effort to find new ones, heh. Thanks for the offer anyway.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jun 8, 2010)

I have come 442 posts far.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh, you just did orientation of the U then D. If the orientation wasn't equal to zero in U and D, you'd solve U and fix 'orientation parity' in D.


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 8, 2010)

I joined last month at 28 secs. Now im sub 20


----------



## Andreaillest (Jun 8, 2010)

I still suck. 40ish to 22-23.


----------



## Dene (Jun 9, 2010)

Well, I joined in late 2007 when I was averaging low 20s on 3x3 and I didn't do anything else. If you want to know where I'm at now, my best competition averages are fairly reflective of my times.

EDIT: Except in Sq1 >_>


----------



## FruitSalad (Jun 9, 2010)

nothing changed


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 9, 2010)

Maybe because you've been here less than 8 days?


----------



## FruitSalad (Jun 9, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> Maybe because you've been here less than 8 days?



exactly


----------



## ianini (Jun 9, 2010)

A few PLL's and some OLL's. And got a couple of cubes. And I dropped my average about 45 seconds.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 9, 2010)

ianini said:


> And I dropped my average about 45 seconds.



But no big deal.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Jun 9, 2010)

I was about 30-35 seconds.

Now I am sub-17.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 9, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Oh, you just did orientation of the U then D. If the orientation wasn't equal to zero in U and D, you'd solve U and fix 'orientation parity' in D.



Umm...?


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jun 9, 2010)

I was 40-45sec on 3x3 now im 22-26sec

And i have a few more puzzles now


----------



## Samania (Jun 9, 2010)

I dont actually remember joining this forum. o-o Well I probably did, but it wasn't very clear. I was around the 40-50 second mark. Now I average around 25.


----------



## musicninja17 (Jun 9, 2010)

Well, a month or so ago, I was at the 35-40 mark.
Now at the 25-35 sec barrier.


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Jun 9, 2010)

Before I joined I averaged 1 min 20 sec. which was my PB, now my PB is 31.85 sec.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jun 9, 2010)

When I joined I was averaging ~35s, now I'm around 23s (haven't improved much), and I've learnt BLD and other puzzles though.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 9, 2010)

I joined March 2006! That was 5 months after I started cubing and I was averaging 18 seconds. Now I am sub 11.

March 2006... wow.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 9, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, you just did orientation of the U then D. If the orientation wasn't equal to zero in U and D, you'd solve U and fix 'orientation parity' in D.
> ...




What?


----------



## SuperStrawberry (Jun 9, 2010)

I joined i think around 2010.
From 1mins to 25s and learned how to solve 2x2-5x5 and i use VHF2L and COLL and PLL for last layer


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 9, 2010)

Thread Title said:


> How far have you come since you joined this forum?


Far.


----------



## Konsta (Jun 9, 2010)

"Join Date: 01-08-2009" :fp
Apparently this site uses the stupid month-day-year-system.
It's like showing clock hour-second-minute. 

Anyway, it was 8.1.2009 and my PB average was 16.00 seconds.
3 days later I improved it to 15.87 seconds and it's currently 12.16 seconds.
So, not even 4 seconds.. Man, that is SLOWWW (turning)


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 9, 2010)

When I joined in January last year (2009) I had just discovered the cube 1 or 2 days ago.
It was the day where I actually learned how to solve it fully  I was immediately obsessed with cubing and practised alot.
Back then I averaged about 2 minutes 

Well, now I average around 11.7 seconds and I am one of the best 50 3x3 cubers in the world. I have also broke 3 national records in my life


----------



## AvidCuber (Jun 9, 2010)

Konsta said:


> "Join Date: 01-08-2009" :fp
> Apparently this site uses the stupid month-day-year-system.
> It's like showing clock hour-second-minute.


 Actually, a lot of countries other than the US shows the date in DD/MM/YYYY, it's not that unheard of.


----------



## Carrot (Jun 9, 2010)

AvidCuber said:


> Konsta said:
> 
> 
> > "Join Date: 01-08-2009" :fp
> ...



He meant MM/DD/YYYY... DD/MM/YYYY= awesomost way to show date =D


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 9, 2010)

Was a noob, is a noob.


----------

